

Ask HN: Your favorite NYC-area custom software development shops? - digisth

I'm looking for people's experiences with NYC-area custom web/software development companies (LAMP / Drupal is what we're working with.) All the other developers I know do internal work only, and so have no contacts in this area. Google searches have turned up an overwhelming number of companies, with very little to really recommend them.<p>Alternatively, if someone knows of a web site that compares and reviews software development firms, I'd like to hear about it.<p>TIA.
======
digisth
Thanks for the responses. So far, I'm amused (or maybe amazed) by a few
things:

1) No real review site for this purpose (startup idea!)

2) The number of searches that turn up /job listings/ instead of development
firms. Many different variations of search terms bring them up. Going by
Google, we really are as in demand as the popular press makes us out to be.

3) The number of "development offshoring navigation" firms. Apparently that
area is like a shark filled sea (we are NOT looking for an offshoring firm. I
finally excluded "offshore" and "offshoring" in my searches to get rid of the
spam.)

------
mcarrano
I interned at NPGroup last summer. They specialize in custom web development
and also work with Open Source such as Drupal.

The website is www.npgroup.net and you can tell them Michael sent you.

They have developed sites for companies that have raised several million
dollars in the past year.

------
jacksondeane
I used to work for (before moving to SF to found a start up) at a company
called DOOR3. We specialized in end to end Open Source (Drupal) and Mobile
development.

Tell them Jackson sent you.

door3.com +1 (212) 673-1818

